# Golden Retrievers go trick or treating!!



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a _*Great*_ Video-loved it.


Thanks for sharing it Miss Karen!


I've embedded it in case someone doesn't want to click on the link.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

That was great, we all needed a laugh this morning!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That brought a BIG smile to my face.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Thank you Karen, I needed something like that this morning!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That was so cute! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh I loved it.
Thanks for sharing !!!!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Cute! Thanks for sharing.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

That is great!!! DH and I loved it.


----------



## foxy6126 (Sep 9, 2013)

Loved it!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you Karen, I think we all needed that !


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks Karin, great video!!


----------

